# Solved: No Network Adapters Detected



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been trying to get some malware/viruses off of my computer. After running Combofix and Superantispyware, my windows changed from an XP looking interface to one that looks like Windows NT. All networking capabilities also disappeared. I can no longer connect to wireless or LAN connections. 

When I open the Network Connections folder, it is blank and I get the following message:

"Network Connections:
The Network Connections Folder was unable to retrieve the list of Network adapters on your machine. Please make sure that the Network Connections service is enabled and running"

It is as if my computer no longer detects its built in wireless and network cards.

Any ideas on how I might be able to reverse this (i.e. get my wireless back and change the interface back to Windows XP)?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

I typed in the command prompt lines. 

With the first line, it gave a message stating that the operation was successful. I typed in the second line and it gave me a failed message. I then rebooted. 

It doesn't seem to have changed anything.


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

BTW: When I click "Network Troubleshooter" I get the following message:

Help and Support Error

"Windows cannot open Help and Support because a system service is not running. To fix this problem, start the service named 'Help and Support.'"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, devmgmt.msc

What appears under *Network adapters*? Are there any devices anywhere in Device Manager that appear with a yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing appears under device manager. The entire space is white. It is blank.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nothing at all appears in Device Manager? You have larger issues than just networking if that is the case!

See if this helps that issue: No Items Appear in the Device Manager List When You Open It.

Another possible solution is posted below.

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winxp/1096912804"]The issue is security permissions in the registry. I cannot tell how they are lost 
but I can tell you how to fix it short of having to re-install Windows!

You must use regedt32.exe in Windows 2000/XP (as I have not seen this problem posted 
for any other operating system). Be very carefull making changes in the regisrty!

You must be logged on as a local administrator to perform this task:

1. Go to "Start", "Run", and enter "regedt32"
2. Maximize the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" window.
3. Scroll down to "SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum"
4. With "Enum" selected click the "Security", "Permissions" menu.

Note: At this point you will probably notice there are no permissions on this key.

5. Click "Add".
6. Add the group "Everyone" and the user "SYSTEM".
7. Select "Everyone" and check "Read" ONLY!
8. Select "SYSTEM" and check "Full Control".
9. Click the "Advanced" button at the bottom of the window.
10. On the Advanced window check "Reset permissions on all child objects..."
11. Click "OK"
12. On the warning window click "Yes"
13. Close REGEDT32

You should now be able to see everything in Device Manager, Network Places Properties, 
and Printers.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

See if this helps that issue: No Items Appear in the Device Manager List When You Open It[/URL said:


> .
> 
> Thank you so much! That worked great. I now have all of my devices back in device manager. However, my network connections folder is still empty and I'm not seeing anyway to connect to the wireless network here.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm also unable to use "Help and Support" because it has been disabled on my computer. Any ideas how I can get that running again?


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

I just ran the same services.msc and enabled Help and Support to automatic. That seemed to work. I'm assuming one of the antivirus programs disabled all of the services on the computer (Combofix or Superantispyware.....).

Still having issues with the network though....


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe the network services were turned off as well by the antivirus software? 

If that is the case, do you know which ones I should be looking to set to "Automatic"?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

None of the devices in device manager show a ? or !
The device manager now shows the following network adapters:
1394 Net Adapter
Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controler
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

None of these have any ? or ! next to them. However if I try to open the software for the Wirless adapter, it starts to open and the application freezes up (not the computer). I'll see a screen that says "Intel PROSet for Wireless Software" and it just freezes. 

Not sure if any of that information is useful. Also, if you would like, I can attach a log of all of the services that are "disabled" on my computer.


----------



## apopus (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it is fixed now. I turned on all the same services as my other computer, and this reactivated my wirless adapter. Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you got it going. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

